# Need a Knife Case?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Go to Home Depot and buy an aluminum tool briefcase. They're on sale there for $14.97. These are 18" long wide and room for your longest blades with a separate removable section for small tools

Kuan


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

got one similar...but didn't come with anywhere to put the knives or tools, and so I haven't used it as such. I got a Henckels polyhide knife bag, and I urge ppl not to use this product. Buy messermiester! they make the best ive seen...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have a Messermeister too but I got one of these because I have more knives and tools than I know what to do with. No it doesn't come with convenient slots. It's also only $14.97 at Home Depot. Use your imagination, buy some quality foam and cut some slots yourself!

Kuan


----------

